# My Brown Belt Test



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 13, 2004)

Day started at 1000, I had to assist on the floor for the TKD test. Another blue belt came in mid test and I was excused to go get ready. We ran techniques as other members of our merry band began showing up. TKD test was over at 1230 and we started our test at 1245. Rolls, breakfalls, assisted rolls, diving rolls, and basic crashing started the first part of the test. Then our kids group, Mighty Maulers went first. They did belt level techniques, and some ground work. We adults followed suite. Then did some judo work with the kids and divided the room between the adults and the kids, both doing various levels of grappling. Then it was fun time! Sabum wanted to play. We had three levels, level one was grappling only, level two was kicking and punching, level three was both. Guess who was picked to go first? Yup. We hit level one and I ended up with my head at a very odd angle to my body. Level two was fun. I managed to get him off balance with a drop spinning heel kick. But not good enough for a take down. Level three lead to me being flung about the room in between kicks and punches "It's not the bigger they are the harder they hit, it's the the bigger they are the farther I fly" Following this wonderful display of gravity on my part, everyone ended up going with everyone. One our yellow belts got me with the drop spinning heel kick, pay back I guess for the last test when I did it to him. They sure learn fast, don't they? Following sparring, it was board breaking. I broke with my two board hammerfist, and missed my hook kick, followed it up with an ax kick for the break. Then belts were awarded and I went home by 1530. All in all a very good day for the CHKD students of Summit Martial Arts.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 13, 2004)

Sounds like a good physical test.   From the title of this thread, I assume you tested.  Congratulations on getting your brown belt!

- Ceicei


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 13, 2004)

Congrats on the test, sounded pretty physical--so is Black next or do you have another level?  TW


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 13, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Congrats on the test, sounded pretty physical--so is Black next or do you have another level? TW


Three more, Red, Red/Black, White/Black.


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 14, 2004)

So what's the plan now?  How long do you think it's gonna take to get to black?  Any other belts to get to?  I know some arts have a stripe as well in their belt ranking system.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 14, 2004)

Say, year and a half? Maybe less.


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 14, 2004)

Cool.  Many congrats!  Hope to be there sometime oneday.  Good luck in the future!


----------



## Paul B (Nov 14, 2004)

Congrats man! Almost there....then you'll really start to get pummeled!!!


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 14, 2004)

Kewl Hollywood, congrats! :cheers:
 :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

WHOOO HOOO

CONGRAT'S HOLLYWOOD.

Another wonderful example of your dedication to Martial Arts.

Looks good on Y'ah.

Dot
:asian:


----------

